# Koiteich-Umbau 2014



## fischifraenzy85 (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mich erstmal kurz vor. Mein Name ist Franziska, ich bin 27 Jahre und wohne in Bochum.

Mein Freund und ich haben einen Teich mit 5 Koi und 2 __ Shubunkin, Fläche derzeit ca. 7,5 qm und Inhalt rund 9000 L (Länge 5m x Breite ~1,5m x Tiefe 1,40m). Es waren vorher auch noch ca. 20 Goldfische drin, die sich rasend vermehrt hatten ... haben sie aber inzwischen einem Bekannten abgegeben, wegen deutlicher Überbelegung. :/
Das Ganze wurde vor meiner Zeit nach dem Prinzip angelegt: Erde raus - Folie rein - Wasser und Fische rein - fertig. In einer Kombination aus mangelnder Vorbereitung und schlechter Beratung ist das Gewässer dann für Koi auch viel zu wenig tief geworden (wie ich hier inzwischen gelernt habe) - aber bisher haben sie zumindest überlebt.

Wie auch immer, ich hab mir jetzt mal einige Gedanken dazu gemacht und mich hier belesen. Es steht fest: nächstes Jahr soll der Teich umgebaut werden inkl. Schwerkraftfilterung Marke Eigenbau (sind beide handwerklich ganz geschickt ;-) ).

Folgendes soll das Endergebnis sein:
Länge 4,5m (also etwas kürzer für mehr Platz im Filterschacht)
Breite 3,5-4m
Tiefe 1,8m
Fläche 18qm
Inhalt 32.000L
keine Heizung; DN 110 Verrohrung; Schmutzwasserkammer ist nötig, da kein direkter Zugang zum Kanal möglich ist;

Hier mal die Bilder dazu:
   

Filter:
1. selbstgebauter Siebfilter (Regentonne eckig 300L) über den auch der Skimmer läuft (zwei getrennte Schächte, aber ein Sieb)
2. IBC Container 1000L, mit bewegter Helix 400L
3. Pumpenkammer (Regentonne eckig 300L)
4. Pflanzenfilter (ca. Länge 3m x Breite 1m x Tiefe 0,6m); steht oberhalb des Teichniveaus und soll per Schwerkraft in den Teich zurückfliesen
5. Schmutzwasserkammer (Regentonne eckig 300L)

Und jetzt meine Fragen:
a) generell eure Meinung?
b) Was haltet ihr davon, für den Winter einen extra Ablauf zu machen?
c) Kann ich den Rücklauf auch im Winter über den Pflanzenfilter machen, oder ist ein extra rücklauf ca. 40cm unter Wasseroberfläche besser?
d) Reicht ein Bodenablauf?
e) Krieg ich genug Zug auf den geplanten Rohrskimmer, wenn ich ihn zwar in den Sifi integriere, aber eine eigene Kammer dafür baue (ohne Pumpe)?
f) Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich meinem Plan nach zwei Pumpen brauche, nämlich im Sifi um den IBC zu befüllen und in der Pumpenkammer, die den Pflanzenfilter füllt?
g) Welche Pumpenleistung brauche ich für die Teichgröße? 2x 15.000??
h) Sind 400L bewegte Helix im IBC genug?
i) Und vorerst die letzte: Hat jemand eine Bauanleitung für einen Schwerkraft-Siebfilter? Bin da bisher noch nciht wirklich fündig geworden ...

Hoffe, meine Fragenflut erschlägt euch nicht ... ;-)

Über eure fachkundigen Kommentare wäre ich jedenfalls sehr, sehr dankbar!!!

viele Grüße
Franziska

Ach ja, ein Feld auf der Skizze entspricht einem Meter.


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koiteich-Umbau 2014*

Hallo!  

Löblich, dass Ihr den Koi mehr Platz geben wollt....  ist so schon ganz schön eng für 5 Stück   zu Deinen technischen Fragen kann ich wenig sagen, dafür sind hier andre zuständig, aber ne Frage hab ich:  soll imTeich dann nix mehr an Pflanzen sein? weil überall 1,80m WT, das ist für fast alle Pflanzen unmöglich


----------



## rease (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koiteich-Umbau 2014*

Im groben und ganzen Wirklich ein sehr schönes durchdachtes Konzept! Vor allem hast du noch reichlich Zeit Verbesserungen einzuplanen. 

1. Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall einen zweiten BA empfehlen.
2. Skimmer ist in der Hauptwindrichtung installiert ?
3. nähere Details zum Pflanzenfilter wären hilfreich... Pflanzenarten, Substrat...
4. Winterbetrieb halte ich persönlich für unnötig, solange du nicht fütterst ! Aber git es unterschiedliche Meinungen. Geschmackssache und kostenfrage, wenn dann auf jeden Fall gedrosselte Leistung.
5. Rücklauf im Winter über Pflanzenfilter --> NEIN, das Wasser kühlt sehr stark aus, wenn es nicht sogar gefriert (60 cm Tiefe) da läuft ein Teil immer über die Oberfläche (dem Substrat)
5. __ Hel-X Menge gut  dimensioniert... hängt jedoch vom weiteren Besatz ab... Daher geplante Besatzdichte im Auge gehalten...

Ansonsten muss ich sagen gefällt mir deine Projektplanung ganz gut! 

Viel spass bei der weiteren Planung,

Grüße Martin


----------



## fischifraenzy85 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koiteich-Umbau 2014*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> soll imTeich dann nix mehr an Pflanzen sein?



Hallo Susanne,

es kommen kleine Uferzonen hin, in die Gräser oder ein bisher am Teich stehender __ Hahnenfuß Platz finden sollen. Eine Minizone ist für die momentan bestehende Seerose angedacht ... da dachte ich so an seerosenfreundliche 1m. 

viele Grüße
Franziska


----------



## fischifraenzy85 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koiteich-Umbau 2014*



rease schrieb:


> 1. Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall einen zweiten BA empfehlen.
> 2. Skimmer ist in der Hauptwindrichtung installiert ?
> 3. nähere Details zum Pflanzenfilter wären hilfreich... Pflanzenarten, Substrat...
> 4. Winterbetrieb halte ich persönlich für unnötig, solange du nicht fütterst ! Aber git es unterschiedliche Meinungen. Geschmackssache und kostenfrage, wenn dann auf jeden Fall gedrosselte Leistung.
> ...



Hallo Martin,

1. Geht klar. 
2. Ja ist er.
3. Ich dachte einfach nur an groben Kies als Befüllung. Hab auch irgendwo gelesen, das Rohr soll mit Vlies umwickelt sein, damit keine Wurzeln reinwachsen!? Pflanzen weiß ich noch nicht genau ... die wenige Ahnung, die ich in diesem Teilbereich bisher habe veranlasst mich zu der Aussage: irgendwas Nährstoff-killendes  ... ich glaube Gräser sind da ganz gut,oder?
4. Füttern haben wir im Winter nicht vor. Das heißt dann, vorm ersten Frost alles ausschalten und leer machen und im Frühjahr wieder ein paar Start-Bakterien rein?
5. Ok, habe verstanden. Also entweder alles abschalten wenn nicht gefüttert wird, oder extra Rücklauf außerhalb des Pflanzenfilters mit reduzierter Power.
6. Kannst du mir sagen, wieviel Hel-X in so einen IBC insgesamt reinpasst? Und sich dann auch noch bewegen lässt?? Gibt es eine Angabe, wieviel Hel-X ich pro Fisch brauche? Bin da bisher noch nicht so recht fündig geworden ...

Kannst du mir irgendwas dazu sagen, ob der Skimmer mit eigener Kammer im Sifi so funktioniert oder bräuchte ich die gar nicht? Dann wäre der Eigenbau ein bisschen weniger kompliziert ... ;-)

Vielen, vielen Dank schon mal für deine Antworten bisher!!

viele Grüße
Franziska


----------



## Zacky (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koiteich-Umbau 2014*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen



fischifraenzy85 schrieb:


> 4. Füttern haben wir im Winter nicht vor. Das heißt dann, vorm ersten Frost alles ausschalten und leer machen und im Frühjahr wieder ein paar Start-Bakterien rein?
> 5. Ok, habe verstanden. Also entweder alles abschalten wenn nicht gefüttert wird, oder extra Rücklauf außerhalb des Pflanzenfilters mit reduzierter Power.



Zu Pkt. 4 - auch wenn nicht unbeding gefüttert wird, bietet es sich an den Filter reduziert durchlaufen zu lassen...wenn der Teich abgedeckt wird, kann man recht schnell auch zwischen 5-10° Wassertemperatur haben und da bietet sich alle paar Tage etwas Winter-/Sinkfutter an

zu Pkt. 5 - ...für den Winterbetrieb ist der Bachlauf ungeeignet...und in einem Koiteich, gerade in so einer schönen runden Form wie bei euch, machen sich Einströmdüsen ganz gut, welche die Rotationsbewegung des Wassers unterstützen...die Einströmdüsen dann etwa 0,75 - 1,00 m unter Wasserlinie...und über die könnte man den Winterbetrieb führen


----------



## fischifraenzy85 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koiteich-Umbau 2014*

Bin dann mal weg ... zum Dinner bei der Teichabdeckung, dem Winterfutter und den Einströmdüsen ... mal sehen, was das so für Typen sind und ob wir einen Deal fürs (Teich-)Leben schließen 

Danke Zacky, ich guck mir das mal an


----------



## rease (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koiteich-Umbau 2014*

Guck mal hier, so ein grober Anhaltspunkt wieviel Filtermaterial du für wieviele KOI in ETWA benötigst... Wie gesagt sind halt nur Richtwerte... Aber __ Hel-X ist derzeit als Bioabteilung meiner Meinung nach im Preis/Leistung das beste Filtermedium ! 

hier schau mal durch

Muss ich ZACKY recht geben, halt geschmacksache mit dem Filter ganzjährig durchlaufen lassen, kann seine Argumentation durchaus nachvollziehen... 

Grober Kies bietet den Mikroorganismen eine Vergleichsweise geringe Oberfläche zur Besiedlung... Aber durchaus geeignet, Betreibe meinen mit Lavamulch (deutlich rauere Struktur = größere Oberfläche) jedoch ist Lavamulch als Filtermedium veraltet und TEUER... 

Eigne dir unbedingt noch den fachgerechten Bau von Pflanzenfilter an (Aerober, Anaerober Abau, Filtertiefe, Belüftung ja/nein, Durchfluss etc, Aufenthaltszeit, Pflanzenbesatz etc.) in meiner Anlage ist sie das Herzstück des Filtersystems ! Daher ausreichend Zeit für die Planung nehmen !

Ansonsten wie gesagt, keine Scheu zu Fragen... Ist ein sehr schönes und informatives Forum mit netten leuten


----------



## fischifraenzy85 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koiteich-Umbau 2014*

Sehe schon ... ich hab den Pflanzenfilter wohl bisher zu sehr vernachlässigt. Werde mich also nochmal intensiever damit beschäftigen ...


----------



## Henkkaas (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koiteich-Umbau 2014*

Im Winter weiter füttern mit speziellem Futter.  Filter auch komplett durchlaufen lassen.  Aber im winter nur uber skimmerbetrieb. 

Gruß Marek


----------

